# Daisy f-16 polymer clay mod



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Made a polymer clay grip for a daisy f-16. Nothing special.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that how you get a custom grip


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks it feels much better


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN .. NOTHING SPECIAL !* LOL, LOL

Anytime you do something to a Daisy F-16, my ears perk up and I start to feel all giddy inside ;- )

Nice grip, how does she shoot, or does the material need a long cure time ?

Looks nice ;- )

wll


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

You bake it at 275°F at 15 min per 1/4 inch thickness, so I baked for 1 hour. It cooled in a hour, so all together 2 hours.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Custom as she gets, 13! Did the clay remain tight to the frame once it cooled?

Polymer clay is great for all sorts of mods. I've spent a little time playing with the stuff, myself. Just never fired it while "in place" on a metal frame...


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah it worked amazingly!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's pretty cool lee also uses the plastic stuff called polymorph he gets great results with it


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That looks like it fits the hand really nicely.

I was thinking about doing the same thing with a Barnett black widow but using polymorph.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool mod.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That looks so comfortable. I bet it feels amazing


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys it shoots well, nice comfortable grip


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

I like what you did there! What I did with mine was just wrap paracord around the frame, but it didn't give me that much of a padding or a good grip It wasn't fun to shoot.. so it was put aside. Now seeing what you did gives me an idea for that slingshot sitting around Thanks for sharing!


----------

